# Apartment Woodworking



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

My wife and I (whom I love dearly) are having a… "discussion" about where I can do my woodworking. We live in a smallish two-bedroom apartment with no garages. The kids are long gone, but our son and his family live in the same city with us (Denver, CO). Our daughter lives on the east coast and comes to visit us once or twice per year. All the above is by way of saying that we need that 2nd bedroom to be available as a bedroom-once in a while. I argue that there's enough room in the bedroom to work (all hand tools) and, with a little straightening up and putting things away, still have a place for our daughter, and grandson, to sleep.

The one thing SWMBO comes back to is that, "Nobody does woodworking in their apartment!" I said that's not the case, but she responded, "Who do you know that works in their apartment?" Hence this post. A show of hands, please, for those who find some way to do woodworking in their apartments, while keeping peace in the family?

It's not that the future of our marriage hangs in the balance, but that I would be able to satisfy the jones I have for running a well-tuned plane across a piece of wood. Oh, and she only asked me to name THREE people. But, the more the merrier.

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't do woodworking in an apartment but I
have. Imo, it would be ideal in such a situation
to focus on veneering, miniatures or stringed
instruments. General cabinet and furniture
making is way too messy.

You can of course make furniture using hand
tools only which makes the mess a lot easier
to clean up. Power tools like routers and 
circular saws spray debris all over the place.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I build things in our house at times if that counts. Have done several glue ups in the kitchen, built several fish tank stands in the den, and made hundreds of fishing lures in various rooms of our house.

Set a small band saw up in the living room and cut out hundreds of blanks in the living room and have had the scroll saw in the set up on the ding room table to make Christmas ornaments.

I always clean up after keep things orderly and put things away when needed. It really wouldn't be a discussion. I would explain to my wife I will be building a murphy bed to fold up and stay clean and can store tools under it when the room is in use by visitors.

My wife read your post and laughed and said it didn't make much sense. You do with out for most of the year so she can have a spare bedroom all year for a week or two of guest stays.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

This is the best example I know of. He makes amazing creations in a closet!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't anymore, but I did for 2 years










I later switched out the canvas drop cloth for a couple of those vinyl carpet runners, which I would then just roll up when I needed the spare bedroom as a guest room (only happened twice, as I had a hide-a-bed couch in the living room otherwise). Do what'cha gotta do


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

As someone who has a Makita 2030 combo jointer/planer in the living room… I don't see a problem 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My late uncle in Germany had a 3' square table in the corner of the basement where he did all his work.
He could only have that much space because the laundry, shower, and storage space was also down there. 
However, he did not have a single power tools, only hand tools.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I did this project in an apartment.

Cleaning up was nearly impossible as wood chips go EVERYWHERE.
It's easier when you can get out the leaf blower and clear the garage of dust and wood chips.

You certainly are limited in what you can do inside the house, but, everyone starts where they are, right?


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I do woodworking in my apartment with hand tools (check my projects and workshop).


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Brother, IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT ANYBODY ELSE DOES!!!! I would hate to live life doing what I'm doing only because others are doing it that way.

Your wife seriously wants you to forgo what you truly enjoy doing just to have the bedroom free and clear for two weeks out of the year? That's ridiculous and very honestly, truly selfish.

You know when company is coming over and will have plenty of time, even if it's only two days, to have a single bedroom cleaned up, kid friendly and guest ready.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Look up a Lumberjock named Dilo Marcio Fernandino. He hasn't been around in several years, but he did magnificent Rococo-style work in a utility closet in his apartment.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

"That's ridiculous and very honestly, truly selfish." 
_
Well, maybe just someone who is an OCD Neat Freak. Keep the door shut and the room clean and semi oranized. I used to use the kitchen for a photo lab in the day when you used real chemicals and film and prints hanging up to dry.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Remember, *where there is a will there is a way!*


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I live in a very small 2 bedroom house. My shop is the second bedroom. A small bench to house your tools and a shave horse to work on and you are in business.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Clock,

Sounds like my "Beloved Spouse" (?) For at least 5 1/2 years I lived in an condominium which was originally built as apartments. Therefore, NO fancy condo frills, just an old apartment. You're damned skippy I did woodworking projects there !!! OK, I did use mostly, but not strictly hand tools. OK, I did use my Workmate as I did not have a real workbench there (although I could have built a smallish one). And I DID use my Rigid wet/dry vac for clean up. When I married and we bought a house, a woodworking area was a NEED and not a "want".
I have had the "discussion" with the Missus. "If you try to force me to give up my passion, and make me sit here staring at the four walls bored to suicidal, every day I will wind up hating you more for it. SO, if you want me to make the decision between you and my tools, I'll get your suitcase. (I even held the door open for her one day…..)
She got the point. I'm not normally "bossy" or demanding, and in fact, I encourage my good lady to pursue her own hobbies/activities. I just want her to extend the same courtesy to me. You points are valid. The spare room can certainly be cleaned up in time for an impending visit a couple of times time year. Between the visits, you are paying rent for a certain amount of space that sits idle. Why not put it to use and work some wood….?
BTW, Yes, I am still happily married. She's learned that things work well if we don't try to interfere with each other's respective hobbies. Having to visit yarn shops sometimes is a small price to pay for peaceful shop time.


----------

